# ZEUS - 1962 Track bike



## corbettclassics (Jun 20, 2017)

One of the better riding bikes I had in the collection.  Very short wheelbase with almost straight forks.

I'll post a couple more pics soon.  These had nice clover leaf type fork crowns.


----------

